# SA 11.02.14 Sharked!!!!!



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Another lovely morning out on the briny with Russell Coleman and Chris (Squidley) who is visiting from the North Island.
Hard to find any activity so Russ went wide, about 5 K,s out and found some tuna and dolphins feeding( He has an uncanny ability to be in the right place at the right time, darn his socks) Hooked up and lost one then before the lure had moved away from his boat, hooked up again! Russell was badly bruised from being worked over last Friday by a horse of a tuna that that spat him out 90 minutes into the fight. He had been using a rod with a gimbal type butt, gimballing into his guts! He now has a rod bucket strapped to his waist which he reported was doing the job nicely! Paddled out to him and did a lap around his boat in case the school was still about. Russ gave a yell then quickly gaffed what was left of his fish, which would have tipped the scales at about 20 kg!
It's all happening here on Kangaroo Island!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Friggn' hell Russell :shock: - by my count that's 5 hooked from the Stealth this summer with 1.5 landed ! At least you got the Qantas lure back in one piece.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Bloody hell that's a fair bite radius.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Russel sure knows how to get ahead.


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

Ouch...! Congrats for getting amongst them.....def. due a whole fish next time.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Clocking up the tuna experiences this year guys. At least we haven't seen a half a stealth yet :shock: Probably not a good time to make shark jokes given the recent fatality in SA. Lots of sharks out there so stay safe but there are more tuna than sharks. Shep get a quantas lure cmon .


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

That is one helluva head (fish that is). I'm guessing you don't want to put a big hook through it and throw it back in again.
Nice effort once again, congrats.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Has to be GWS. At least he left a bit to enjoy!


----------



## elpescador (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you see the shark at all?

I'll be down there from Feb 22nd and chasing some of those shark biccies too! Looked like you had good weather.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

One day the entree wont be enough and he'll come back for the head just as your trying to land it - youre all nuts!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

you might have to give up while you are ahead...
do you think it might be a bronze or ****** ???


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Helluva bite radius! At least there's enough meat left on that one for a few meals though.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I think you're estimate of 20kgs might be a bit conservative, that is still an impressive size with plenty missing.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Minny said:


> you might have to give up while you are ahead...
> do you think it might be a bronze or ****** ???


Distance between the teeth marks suggest a large bronze whaler.There has been a few of them out there.I don'tlike them either.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Bloody hell...


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

It's great to see you guys are out there doing what you love, but be careful. I note there is a shark shield on the side of the yak......how close was the shark to the shield when it took the tuna?


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

90 minutes of supreme fishing excitement... That's what we're here for. 
Nice that the shark was in a sharing mood. 
Hats off to you Russell.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Ni ce hook up, bad luck on getting taxed. Is it the infamous Goldy the bronzie or was this a different location?


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> It's great to see you guys are out there doing what you love, but be careful. I note there is a shark shield on the side of the yak......how close was the shark to the shield when it took the tuna?


Fish was about 10 metresdown but we didn't see the shark.I was glad of Sheps company nearby.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great reports guys, all lookers please remember these guys have fully functioning shark shields radios and a mate for support. They really are relatively safe. If you want no risks do not fish from a kayak, stay on the couch. Statistically they are safer than driving to and from.


----------



## papanik (Jan 8, 2012)

Well done Russell..
Sue is right.
On Thursday Russell, Squidley, Islandboy and myself went out after the tuna.
We all had sharkshields and were constantly in touch via radio and were in visual contact.
We were as safe as we could be


----------

